#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  iRig MIC Cast mini microfoon voor iOS apparaten, IK Multimedia

## admin

iRig MIC Cast is de ultra-compacte, draagbare voice recording microfoon, speciaal ontworpen voor het opnemen van podcasts, interviews, lezingen, voice memo's, speeches en nog veel meer.
iRig MIC Cast biedt een zakformaat spraakopname oplossing met kristalheldere geluidskwaliteit. Het beschikt over een strak unidirectionele opnamepatroon die achtergrondgeluiden minimaliseert, waardoor het ideaal is voor single-source audio-opname.
Dit maakt iRig MIC Cast ook zeer geschikt voor zakelijke toepassingen zoals het opnemen van vergaderingen en het verbeteren van de audio-en geluidskwaliteit van conference calls.
iRig MIC Cast is het bewijs dat grote dingen komen in kleine verpakkingen. Naast een ongelooflijk vlakke frequentierespons met nul tonale kleuring, de iRig MIC Cast.
Net als andere IK Multimedia microfoons, word de iRig CAST geleverd met *2 gratis apps: iRig Recorder, een eenvoudig te gebruiken app voor spraakopname of het bewerken hiervan, en VocaLive, een multi-effecten verwerking app voor zangers.


**Specificaties:*
- Voorzien van een stereo mini-jack hoofdtelefoonuitgang voor een real-time monitoring van wat er wordt opgenomen met hoofdtelefoon of luidsprekers.
- Een mini-schakelaar bied de mogelijkheid om twee verschillende gevoeligheidsinstellingen te maken: close-up of verre bronnen.
- Inclusief een verstelbare bureaustandaard voor handige iPhone / iPod touch positionering tijdens het opnemen.
- Heeft een bumper-vriendelijke mini-jack connector die het merendeel van de iPhone, iPod touch gevallen past.
- Is compatibel met iPhone, iPod touch, iPad, meeste Android apparaten
- Afmeting: 30 x 47 x 10mm (W x L x H)
- Gewicht: 15 gram*
- Inhoud pakket: iRig MIC Cast ultra-compacte audio-opname microfoon, Draagbare tafelstandaard voor iPhone of iPod touch, iRig MIC Cast Handleiding.

- Op dit product krijgt u 1 jaar fabrieksgarantie


_Afgebeelde extra producten (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad, Macbook, etc) zijn slechts ter illustratie en worden niet meegeleverd!_

Lees meer over de iRig MIC Cast mini microfoon voor iOS apparaten, IK Multimedia

----------

